# Fishing partner for Friday



## Capt. Overkill (Jun 21, 2013)

Looking for one (maybe two) to fish with me this Friday. I recently picked up an 18' Boston Whaler Outrage and don't have much experience fishing the Galveston Bay system so I could use some seasoned fishermen to join me. Open to fishing anywhere: Trinity, G Bay, East Bay or Jetties. 

PM me if interested. 

- Fred


----------

